# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Gal >  Na Galblaas verwijdering al 10 dagen geen ontlasting

## linds1987

Goedenavond,

Tien dagen geleden heb ik na een acute galblaas ontsteking mijn 
galblaas laten verwijderen.
Nu tien dagen later heb ik nog steeds geen ontlasting gehad.
Ik heb verschillende zakjes geprobeerd (movicol) en ook klysma's,
niks helpt.
Heeft iemand ook zoiets meegemaakt?
En weet iemand of het gevaarlijk is om te lang geen ontlasting te hebben?

Alvast bedankt!!

Groetjes Lindsey

----------


## dotito

Wat je eerst is kan proberen is microlax gaan halen, dat kan je gewoon bij de apotheek kopen. dat zijn lichte lavementen, normaal gezien moet dat wel resultaat geven.Lukt dat niet kan je misschien best langs de huisarts gaan. Die kunnen evt een zwaarder lavement geven.
Zou zeker wel niet te lang meer wachten, want 10 dagen is wel enorm lang om geen ontlasting te hebben.

Groetjes Do  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Lindsey,

Heeft Dodito's tip geholpen?
Ik hoop voor je dat alles vlug weer normaal is...

Lieve groet Luuss

----------

